# Water pump problems



## Brackens (Mar 16, 2015)

Purchased a new Bailey 745 at end of October 2014. Recently when using van noted that pump goes off very briefly every 2 to 4 minutes to maintain pressure. Annoying during the night. Live up north of Scotland and purchased vehicle from Perthshire caravans. When recently down in their area phoned to see if I could call in past on a Saturday morning so they could have a quick look. Was told they don't take work in on a Saturday morning and problem was probably only air as vehicle is fitted with a simple 12 volt pump. Know this not to be case and it is a pressurised system. Advice I was given by dealer on phone was to ensure both waste and fresh water drains were closed and sealed. Could not believe what I was being told. As this has nothing to do with sealed, pressurised water system. Have checked all joints on system and can find no leaks. The hotter the temp then the longer between short pump operation.

Interested to know if anyone else has similar problem. Recently spoke to gent who had bought brand new Bailey caravan from same dealer. He was fobbed off until he contacted Bailey direct and told to take van to dealer. He did so they checked and maintain they could find nothing wrong so his problem same as mine continues.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You're losing pressure so you either have a leak, a dripping tap (or w/c flush valve) or more likely the non-return valve isn't sealing. The valve is usually incorporated into the pressure switch or the pump.


----------



## Brackens (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks but how do you convince a dealer to do something about it.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Brackens said:


> Thanks but how do you convince a dealer to do something about it.


Personally I wouldn't bother trying, I'd simply replace the pressure switch or add another non-return valve in the system. I quite agree that it should be the dealer who sorts it out but it's sometimes simply not worth the hassle when it's a simple job that can be cured easily and cheaply. The cost of buying the fuel and time wasted to take the van back to the dealer would probably be double that of just fixing it. You could always try sending them a bill for the parts and your time if you wanted but probably another waste of time.

If it was a more serious problem then I'm sure I could convince them to sort it out.:wink2:

Most motorhome dealers are not interested once they've got your money - end of story.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Some pumps have adjustable pressure switches. It might be worth googling yours and seeing if you can fix the problem that way.


----------



## Hellyro (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a 740 my pump cycles sometimes during the night but not as often as yours Check out

http://www.whalepumps.com/rv/siteFi...library/WhaleAdjustingyourpressureswitchb.pdf


----------



## BenSmith47 (Apr 6, 2015)

Brackens said:


> Purchased a new Bailey 745 at end of October 2014. Recently when using van noted that pump goes off very briefly every 2 to 4 minutes to maintain pressure. Annoying during the night. Live up north of Scotland and purchased vehicle from Perthshire caravans.
> (snip)
> Recently spoke to gent who had bought brand new Bailey caravan from same dealer. He was fobbed off until he contacted Bailey direct and told to take van to dealer.


I'm afraid that this is normal behaviour for that dealer. They have little interest in fixing problems and will go to some lengths to avoid doing any work. They once told me they had road-tested my van and couldn't see a problem (standard response is shrug of shoulders and 'They're all like that'). When I went out to the van its odometer reading hadn't changed.. I just fix all the problems myself now at my expense so in effect they have won - except of course they won't get my future business.

As to your problem it may be leak-back through the pump's own valves or there is a non-return valve in the cold feed just before the Alde boiler. You may able to flush them through under pressure with a little ingenuity and possibly clear any dirt and debris.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

The fact it does it more when the water is hotter suggests something in the hot system.

Worth checking the hot drain down valve (which should be in the boiler locker) this is the little lever that you pull up to dump the hot water when storing the van. When you pull it, it dumps the water out of a little pipe outside. Go and check if this is weeping at all when it is closed. Mine does weep, but not enough to trigger the pump and I have always assumed that this is due to expansion.

I agree about dealers, some are better than others, but often it is less hassle to learn how to fix stuff yourself and then you have the knowledge for when it is not in warranty....


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

gaspode said:


> You're losing pressure so you either have a leak, a dripping tap (or w/c flush valve) or more likely the non-return valve isn't sealing. The valve is usually incorporated into the pressure switch or the pump.


Oh, and on this van, there is a seperate tank for the loo flush, so you can eliminate the toilet flush.


----------



## Brian B (Nov 18, 2018)

*Water pump trouble*

Hi

I have an autotrail 634u and am having trouble with the water pump. It's sounds like it's working but no water is coming through.

Thanks in abvance for any help

Brian


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Brian, Sorry to hear about your problem with your water pump, perhaps you can explain in more detail what problems you might have and what have you tried to eliminate the problem yourself?. 

What type of pump do you have? Is it submersible? what make is it? Please give us all the information that you can.


----------

